# Oak Island All Weekend Long!



## Willip48 (Feb 2, 2014)

Im on island time until monday should have lines in the water in 4-5 hours


----------



## SPIZZ (Apr 21, 2013)

Let us know how you do. I will be down Friday night thru Monday night. I mostly will be on oak island pier, but I might soak some bait at night from the beach for sharks/Drum. 
Tight lines
SPIZZ


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

Good luck. best - glenn


----------



## goldencreek (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm heading to oak on sat.This will be my fourth trip this month.I surf fished the point and behind the Captains Cove Motel.The water has been very muddy, Caught two keeper mullet and many small ones for my effort.I fished from early morning to evening each time.The clean water was out of reach.Looking at the the Ocean Crest pier cam today and the water still looks muddy.But at least I will be on Island Time!!!!


----------



## Willip48 (Feb 2, 2014)

Day one didn't go as planned had a few frozen mullet bit off to the hook must be some blues out there but no hook ups. Went thos morning and tried catching bait and only came up with 1 shrimp. Back to the beach with my store bought bait I guess. Any body ever tried blue crab in the surf? I used it fishing for reds in the creeks be for and had good success


----------



## fishinnc (Jan 26, 2012)

I tried some ghost crab once with no luck (the little guys running on the beach, not too sure what they're really called). What part of the beach are you fishing? I'll be down sometime early next week myself. Keep us informed on how you do.


----------



## Carolinadyrty (Feb 25, 2014)

Holden beach and oak island is weekend, make sure I are using circle hooks. Caught a bunch of blues two weeks ago in holden, water was muddy on Sunday when I left hope it's clear now or I'll head south to ocean or sunset.


----------



## Willip48 (Feb 2, 2014)

Caught 10+ dog fish and one nice whitening this morning all on frozen mullet up to the house for lunch then back at it


----------



## Carolinadyrty (Feb 25, 2014)

Nice, there is a nice area on the water way on oak island too public area, but I only fish there at night have caught rays and spots and a few random reds.

I'm going to hit holden tomorrow morning but I'm down for sharking sat night.


----------



## Carolinadyrty (Feb 25, 2014)

Heard some reports of black tips caught in surf in oak island.


----------



## SPIZZ (Apr 21, 2013)

Got small croaker, small sharks, and rays on cut bait from oak island pier today. No takers on assorted gotcha plugs. Rays and a single blue at the mouth of the inlet near dusk. Sea grass got bad at dusk. Not a single take from sharks at inlet on live ray, cut ray, live pin fish, cut pin fish, or anything else I threw at them. Still a good day launching lead and relaxing on the beach. 
Tight lines 
SPIZZ


----------



## Willip48 (Feb 2, 2014)

Got a few small whiting and same old dog fish. I went to haag n sons seafood and bought 3 grouper head's and took one out and droped it of around 300yds out. at around 1030 had a small run and hook up but as soon as I felt the fish I got bit off. I had 4ft of 500lb mono and another 4ft of coated cable but some how my main line got bit school of sharks maybe idk you can see the marks in the line very mad. Im gonna run another out this morning and see what happens im tired of playing with the dog fish


----------



## Willip48 (Feb 2, 2014)

Finally found a mullet honey hole this morning heading to the beach with fresh bait hope this works better


----------



## Willip48 (Feb 2, 2014)

I had somthing big on around 2:00 today and my dumbasd had decided to use a store bought 2 hook rig. It was pulling drag south down the beach and all the sudden it poped the pos clip holding on the top hook came loose and it was over and 50-100 people were all sad lol. Im still pissed will never use another one. I have 2 huge grouper heads if anyone wants them im on oak island right near food lion


----------



## SPIZZ (Apr 21, 2013)

Willip48, I only had 1-4 ft sharks landed for me from pier and surf for me. They hit more of my live bait on mono fish finder rigs than the fish head/cut bait set up with steal leaders set ups. Only had one break off (assume it to be a larger ray due to slower steady run) due to a piss poor leader connection, but mostly caught rays on my set ups for the shark. Seen a 20ish lb king pulled in off the T at oak island pier Monday around 6am followed by 5 or so Spanish (11-15inch) on gotcha plugs from 7-11am. Lots of small croaker(2-5 inch) on shrimp baited bottom rigs. Did not see that much table fare fish this trip but was still nice to get out and put some lines in the water. 
SPIZZ


----------



## Willip48 (Feb 2, 2014)

I ended up with 2 nice blues and a tiny flounder Monday morning. I used mono leaders much self I will never use a 2 hook rig store bought again. Even if ut was a ray I wanted to see it lol. Fresh caught mullet was the ticket just couldn't find them till Sunday but I found the spot to go back to in a few months. I also had better luck with a smaller piece of bait on one rod i put out a big mullet head it was never touched. My 3rd son is due end of the month so once we get him n the wife home and good to go well be back down.


----------



## goldencreek (Jul 25, 2013)

Fished Oak Island the whole day Sat. 05/31 and half a day on Sun.The water was a beautiful blue and very calm.All the sharks you wanted on cut mullet,some four foot long.I wasn't there for the sharks. I caught flounder,mullet,bluefish,and a giant ray.All too small to keep,except the bluefish and I don't eat them.Was very disappointed in Clem's Fish Market,sold me a pound of old shrimp.The frozen shrimp from Wild Life Bait and Tackle was much better.At least I started to catch some fish at Oak Island.


----------



## Willip48 (Feb 2, 2014)

I couldn't catch anything unless it was fresh mullet I cant wait to get back down there end of Augus


----------



## bogeyman71 (Dec 12, 2013)

Going down this Saturday(7th) for a week of family vacation. Looking forward to wetting a line in the salt. Will most likely only fish a few evenings and enjoy the family time the rest of the week. I'll post report if I can get on some fish.


----------



## bogeyman71 (Dec 12, 2013)

Got a few hours in this evening. Lots of dogfish one blue, spot, and a flonder. Has a good run on my heaver right at dark, but didon't slow him down much and pulled the hook, after only 15 seconds. Will give it another go soon.


----------



## Willip48 (Feb 2, 2014)

The dog fish are terrible I even went to a8/0 ccircle hook and was still catching them on huge pieces of mullet


----------



## bogeyman71 (Dec 12, 2013)

I caught a dog fish on a 10/0 but did manage to bring a 4 footer in this evening lost one in the surf and broke one off on a river rig.


----------

